# Changing Covers



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

How many times do you change your Kindle cover?

I am curious. I have three covers, the original, an m-edge, and an Oberon. I replaced the original with the m-edge because I wanted something more secure and that looked nicer. Then Oberon started putting out Kindle covers. I asked for the Sky Dragon because I loved how it looked and it seemed to be as secure as the m-edge but it had a protective pad to cover the screen. I only use the Oberon cover. I am keeping the m-edge just in case something happens to the Oberon.

I see that there are folks who have one Kindle and multiple covers. How frequently do you change covers? What causes you to change the cover?

Just curious.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I would think the Medge might be good for airline travel, hotel rooms. Where the integrated book light, is easy to access.
Easy for airplane reading, or a poorly lit hotel bed.
Thats when I think, the Medge might be better than an Oberon.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I started w/ the Amazon cover - yuck! Too scared it was going to fall out
I then got a sleeve, but got tired of having to take Isabella out to read.
_Then_ I got a silicone cover, and though I really liked it, there was nothing to cover the screen so I added a screen protector
Then I joined KindleBoards and got a skin so the silicone had to go!
I am back to my sleeve, but took the screen protector off (yesterday) and MAN am I glad. (A side note on screen protectors - they dull the resolution of the text and mine added glare, ordering a anti-glare next week)

I got my sis a skin and m-edge cover for her b/day, but haven't seen her formerly nekkid and unnamed Kindle in it yet. I liked the m-edge and want to see it on the device so I may change again. For now, the sleeve is doing it for me. Its reversable so it almost counts as two covers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought the m-edge, but just bought the Oberon cover. I'm giving the m-edge to my daughter. I don't think I'll be changing from the Oberon unless it wore out. I will buy another skin for it.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Right now I just have an M-edge cover; however, I plan on getting another one in a different color, and possible an Oberon if they release the design i want.

When I have more than one, I will change them depending on what mode i am in and what color i want to use....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I had my red m-Edge cover before I received my Kindle, it is the only cover I have used and I love it. I did order Dragonfly Pond from Oberon last night and a new lily skin from Decal girl. I am excited.   My Valentine gift to myself.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the original, ugh.  I have a red M-Edge original design which I like, I got the blue in the new style and returned it.  I got a Oberon Butterfly loved the color but didn't like the way it was made, so it is now with another Kindle owner.  I have both blue and grey Noreve covers which I like.  I change mine to match my mood or my clothes. I will eventually get a vintage Noreve and possibly a purple one.  I like to change things around.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I used the OEM cover for a couple of weeks.  Then I ordered the M-Edge in red.  I was happy with that until I found out about skins and ordered one that didn't match the red   I'm planning to get an Oberon now; looks like it's going to be the purple fairy.  Oh, and I'm using the OEM cover again until I get the Oberon.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, I saw nothing wrong with the original cover other than it's lack of style. My Kindle always fit very comfortably in it, I could shake it and the Kindle would not fall out. I wanted a red M-Edge in leather, because it seemed more fitting that a good book (or hundreds of them!) would be bound in leather, but I got a Vizu Travel skin for christmas. 

A few weeks after, I got a check from my dad, and decided to buy an Oberon cover since they were so well constructed and beautiful. I'd actually seen Oberon "out in the field" so to speak, at the Renaissance festival last year, so when I saw they made Kindle Covers I was sold. 

I have the Celtic Hounds cover, which is a nice dark wine, and I don't think I'll ever change it out.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmm,  I started with the original cover and velcro.  I got a red m-edge cover and was happy with it but my Kindle had a crack near the on off switch.  Hmmmm.  I was sent a replacement Kindle and I went back to the original cover and twisted the elastic band around the lower right corner, that worked ok.  Meanwhile, I noticed a lot of wear and staining on the m-edge cover and it had become wobbly when I had the cover folded back.  So I was using the original cover which also started to show wear in the area  I held it.  I received an Oberon blue wave cover for Christmas with the corners and it has answered all of my wishes for comfort and stability.  I use a mightybrite light and the rigidity of the Oberon is great for holding it in place.  I had also made an elastic band (out of an old bra strap) for the m-edge out of frustration, to hold the cover in place.  I put it on the Oberon between Hedwig (Kindle) and the back cover.  I use it to hold the back cover on the Oberon in place while reading and I am a very happy Kindler.  The Oberon is beautiful.  I have a tego skin on it's way with the same design of the Hosakai wave print.  When I get it I will post pictures.  I am hoping that on my next plane trip in Feb. the airline attendants will not recognize my Kindle in it's Oberon finery and will let me be during take-off.  I have a dtb just in case to use as backup.  I am a readerholic.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I was fine with the original cover, it worked quite well for me... then I found Strangedog's website and bought the Butterflies cover.  I fell in love with it right off the bat.  Well made, easy to hold in many positions, and just pretty and cozy.  I bought a few more, then found MEdge, and bought a Saddle cover, which I love, it protects Tyrella whenever we travel.  I recently bought a Marbled Red cover from them, and it is beautiful, but needs some time to break in.  I have a few skins, which I love.  
I change her cover every few days, just for fun (I'm a little batty, I know), Strangedog covers for home, saddle MEdge for home and travel, and Red MEdge for reading in bed beside my sleeping DH, because the E-Luminator light works really well.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Question for Thresel (and anyone else with this particular experience!):

I acquired an Oberon Avenue of Trees cover a few weeks back and have been wary of attaching my Mighty Bright to it for fear the light will leave some lined indentations on the cover as it did on my OEM Kindle cover.  I could've cared less what shape my OEM cover degraded into, but I want to keep my Oberson unblemished, so please let me hear of your experience combining the two when you have a chance.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And this is why I love my head lamp. OK, that and I use it whenever I go car camping and back packing or when I travel. But it does come in handy for reading at night. I don't have to worry about it hurting my Kindle Cover and I have three different light settings dependent on what I need.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have the mighty bright and the purple butterfly oberon cover. I use that light with it almost every night. I have had no problems at all with the light and I leave it attached when I turn it off to go to bed. My cover has no indentations or marks from it whatsoever.

Tracie


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My light did put marks on my Oberon cover. I cut a small piece of cloth that is is the same size that the light clip covers, and I use that as a barrier between the clip and the surfaces of the cover.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Malibama,  The light is not marking the Oberon cover at all.  I use the mightybright and I plug it into a wall outlet.  I just ordered a light that attaches to your ear-very weird-but I thought it might be nice to not have the light attached to the Kindle.  I use a light almost all the time as I don't have a good reading lamp available near my favorite chair.  I have a head lamp but that looks really weird so I am hoping this ear thing is less noticeable and smaller for when I travel. I will post when I get the ear light if I think it's worthwhile.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

thresel said:


> Malibama, The light is not marking the Oberon cover at all. I use the mightybright and I plug it into a wall outlet. I just ordered a light that attaches to your ear-very weird-but I thought it might be nice to not have the light attached to the Kindle. I use a light almost all the time as I don't have a good reading lamp available near my favorite chair. I have a head lamp but that looks really weird so I am hoping this ear thing is less noticeable and smaller for when I travel. I will post when I get the ear light if I think it's worthwhile.


hehehe yes the head lamps do look really weird. But they work wonderfully. They are great when you loose power as well. You can use both your hands and still see where you are going.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Having used headlamps for both backpacking and work(A&P mech.), I find them a comfortable way of dealing with many situations, including reading


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't want to hijack this thread so first let me say that I have only an Oberon cover now (Hokusai Wave) but am thinking about another one (Forest?). I haven't gotten it yet because I am also not sure how much I would feel the need to change covers. But I do have an over the ear light that works fairly well- I do have to adjust it so there is no glare on the screen. The light itself is fairly comfortable but I wear it only at night for maybe 45-50 minutes before going to bed.

Lynn L


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> and a new lily skin from Decal girl. I am excited.  My Valentine gift to myself.


I really like that lily skin too so I think I'll be ordering that tonight.


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the lilly skin.  Was the first one I ever bought and I was kind of nervous about installing it but it is very easy to handle, picks up and moves easily, and is much more durable than I expected.  The screensaver was a smooth process by using Leslie's instructions- no problem there.

Unfortunately, I ordered my Sapphire MEdge AFTER the lilly skin so while they don't really match, they don't look that bad together- not bad enough to make me order another skin- at least not yet!  I was concerned that the skin would be distracting but don't think that is the case at all now that I have one.

I love the color of my MEdge but am still in the process of breaking it in. Out of the original cover and the two Strangedogs I have, I like my MEdge best.  The colors of the Strangedogs attracted me but they are a bit floppy for my liking.  Haven't changed out of the MEdge since I got it.

At this point, I would guess I will only be ordering more skins to match my MEdge and leave it at that for a while.....but you never know!


----------



## PurpylBookLover (Feb 1, 2009)

marianner said:


> I used the OEM cover for a couple of weeks. Then I ordered the M-Edge in red. I was happy with that until I found out about skins and ordered one that didn't match the red  I'm planning to get an Oberon now; looks like it's going to be the purple fairy. Oh, and I'm using the OEM cover again until I get the Oberon.


I thought the purple fairy was only for the checkbook cover? Please let me know if it's for the Kindle as well. If so, you've helped me make my decision! Thanks!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

The purple fairy design is available as a kindle cover- it is one of the ones they added this past week

Lynn L


----------



## PurpylBookLover (Feb 1, 2009)

Lynn said:


> The purple fairy design is available as a kindle cover- it is one of the ones they added this past week
> 
> Lynn L


Purple & Faeries! Two of my very favorite things! Is this through Amazon, Oberon, Noevre...? Thanks!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Through Oberon's site at www.oberondesign.com

Lynn L


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone, for sharing your Mighty Bright/Oberon Cover experiences.  I, too, have an over the ear light - it was on sale at Restoration Hardware for $6 over Christmas - perhaps they still have some in stock if anyone wants one.  It's flimsy and cheap, but sounds like that's what I'll continue to use when my K is in her Oberon.  When she's naked (not entirely, since she's covered in the Decal Girl KAY skin) I'll clamp on the MB light!

And I'll be ordering a headlamp soon.  One day very soon my DH is going to protest at how accessorized my Kindling has become.  The skin and cover and light were fine.  But sitting around indoors with a headlamp on?  I can hear him laughing out loud already...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If there is an REI or camping store near you you can find a large number of head lamps to choose from.


----------



## AngelWorks (Feb 1, 2009)

Lynn said:


> The purple fairy design is available as a kindle cover- it is one of the ones they added this past week
> 
> Lynn L


Great. They finally have one I can't say no to. 

Bah!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> If there is an REI or camping store near you you can find a large number of head lamps to choose from.


Sometimes available at places like Lowe's and Home Depot too. . .

Ann


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I have the original, ugh. I have a red M-Edge original design which I like, I got the blue in the new style and returned it. I got a Oberon Butterfly loved the color but didn't like the way it was made, so it is now with another Kindle owner. I have both blue and grey Noreve covers which I like. I change mine to match my mood or my clothes. I will eventually get a vintage Noreve and possibly a purple one. I like to change things around.


Mind if I ask you why you returned the new style M-edge cover? I'm thinking of buying one for the Kindle 2 (if I end up buying it). What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Mind if I ask you why you returned the new style M-edge cover? I'm thinking of buying one for the Kindle 2 (if I end up buying it). What didn't you like about it?


It was very stiff and I couldn't bend it back under the Kindle and have it stay flat while I was reading. I also didn't like the new strap, it was longer and stuck out on the side. Just my particular likes and dislikes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I sent my Medge back for the same reason. Too stiff.


----------

